# Injured ferral pigeon



## Miss Mouse (May 12, 2006)

Hello!
I have had 2 pigeon rescues in 2 weeks - the first was a teenager who couldn't quite fly but was being bullied by others so I took him home and nursed him back to strength and released him last week. This week a lovely grey fully grown pigeon came in with a lame foot and a lump on his wing (or shoulder) joint. He is holding it badly but can move it although it's obviously uncomfortable and when he walks he seems to step on his other foot and flops all over the place. I have heard of a disease called Bumblefoot - is anyone aware of this disease and the symptoms?The pigeon is eating and drinking happily and much more lively than he was 2 days ago. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Miss Mouse


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Bumblefoot is an encapsulated abscess caused by a bacterial infection on the underside of the foot. 

I think it is is more likely that your pigeon has had some sort of trauma and has broken his leg. It might be best to have a vet look at it to ensure that it sets correctly.

Cynthia


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Miss Mouse and welcome to Pigeon Talk....thanks for helping the ferals in need, and this does seem to be a busy time of year. It will be helpful if you can let us know your general whereabouts. Also, are you seeing a specific injury to this pigeon's foot, or does it just seem to be favoring it in general? Bumblefoot can occur, but doesn't tend to in pigeons, it's possible that it might be a passing trauma that will self correct w/some supportive care, or it could be a Staff infection that can be treated w/Amoxicillin, or a direct injury that requires veterinary attention. Here's a thread on bumblefoot and pigeons:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12468&highlight=feet

Another thing that comes to mind as a disease that would possiblly be an articular form of Salmonella which can be passed from rodents (not you of course), or shedders in a flock. This I mention because you mention some wing lameness (lump on shoulder) in addition to the foot problem. Baytril would be the preferred medication if this is the problem.

fp


----------



## Miss Mouse (May 12, 2006)

Hi, thanks for the quick reply. I'm in Norwich, UK. There is no obvious injury anywhere visible on the pigeon and the feathers are neat and clean and the eyes are bright too. It can grasp with both feet but one is slightly weaker.I am worried about taking it to my vet because last time I rang him with an injured lapwing he said they don't treat wild animals  I wonder if this pigeon just bumped into a a large glass building (outside where we found him) and was a bit stunned and slightly injured and just needs to recover... I'll see how he gets on over the next few days and report back with anything new!
Thanks again.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Miss Mouse,

Sorry I'm not up on my geography better, but see if these links will 
help you out at all:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=85926&postcount=9

http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contactI.htm

http://aav.org/vet-lookup/locate-vet2.php?query_field=country&search_string=UK

And here's a link to the Resource Section that has a wealth of information
about the care of pigeons in crisis and otherwise:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=25

Thanks for holding on to the pigeon until it's able to be released.

fp


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> I'm in Norwich, UK.


Snap!



> I am worried about taking it to my vet because last time I rang him with an injured lapwing he said they don't treat wild animals


Chapelfield? They used to treat pigeons then suddenly stopped.

A good vet to take an injured pigeon to is Robert at Companion Care on the Sprowston Retail Park , but make certain that you ask to see Robert, the others there seem to charge a lot more! . Robert will never put an animal that has quality of life down and has refered pigeons to me for that reason. 

Another that treats pigeons is the one at Hellesdon, I can't remember his name.(Just found it...Tim Roe at the Willow Veterinary Surgery).

If you want me to have a look at him give me a ring tomorrow, I will send you my number by PM. I live just off the Unthank Road.

Cynthia


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

cyro51 said:


> Snap!.............
> 
> If you want me to have a look at him give me a ring tomorrow, I will send you my number by PM. I live just off the Unthank Road.
> 
> Cynthia


Thanks Cynthia, was hoping you'd have more info than I did....is that really
UNTHANK Road??? I used to live on 'Labor-in-Vein' Road, funny names sometimes for our roads and streets, lol.

fp


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Norwich*

Wow when I saw that Miss Mouse ( I love that name by the way!) was in Norwich - I just thought - CYNTHIA!! 

Talk about lucky. Miss Mouse - Cynthia is a great person who can help you if you need - Cynthia you must have missed this injured one on your travels! 

Tania x


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Yes, Unthank is a lovely unuseable word! There was a prominent family of Unthanks in Norwich at one time, Your post prompted me to do a bit of research and I found out that it_ comes the Anglo-Saxon Unthances, and refers to a farm once occupation by squatters_. I had rather hoped that it was an early form of "thanks for nothing!". 

I don't know whether Miss Mouse has returned to this board, so she might not ring, but I hope she eventually finds the information about vets. When you are a pigeon rescuer it is so reassuring to know of a vet that is kind to pigeons . THe nursing staff are also so caring!

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Cynthia you must have missed this injured one on your travels!


I must miss so many, my own favourites have disappeared over the years and left me wondering where and how they died. 

But realstically I don't know whether my space and resources would stretch to treating all the sick and injured oigeons that are out there.

On the "bright" side, John found an injured one on his balcony which he brought up yesterday, and today we found a very sad looking youngster with dull, greasy feathers and canker so they continue to trickle in.

Cynthia


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

So you gained two in a day - trouble is when people know you take doves and pigeons in, they know they can take them to you.( I don't mean you John - you go without saying) I read in a previous post that you have over 70!!

I mean Ted at London Wildcare had approximately 45-50 and I thought that was a lot and of course there are tons in London, Surrey, Middlesex etc so Cynthia - you really have a load. But I guess you release when you can so the number goes down - then up again!!  

Tania x


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> But I guess you release when you can so the number goes down - then up again!!


That is where I have a bit of a problem. Healthy pigeons will mate with disabled birds and I can't separate them. Or just as I am about to release there are rumours of culls. It is the ones that have to stay for several weeks to get better and fatten up that end up staying forever, but I have a few lined up to go.

When I have released I make myself ill looking for the released ones to make certain that they are all right. Today when I found the one with canker it was because I was searching the flock for my babies!

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cynthia, everyone tells me that releasing them should be joyous. Well, I've yet to be joyous about it. We both get "worked up" before releasing any of them, worrying about whether they'll make it. If I could, I'd keep every single one of them.


----------



## Miss Mouse (May 12, 2006)

Hi guys, thanks for all the help - and Cynthia thanks for your pm. I live in Cringleford so not far from you at all  This morning the pigeon (who I refuse to name because I will get too attached; although its maybe a little late already hehe) anyway the pigeon seems much improved! My dad is a homeopath and has actually written an animal care book using homeopathic remedies and he took one look at the poo and said it's poisoned so we gave pigeon some arg. nit in his water and his poo has really cleared up to a fairly normal looking poo rather than a green slimey watery mess. I also put a pole across his cage to roost on and he has been happily stting on it and both feet can clasp onto it fine. His wing is still a bit lopsided and he still has the lump but he has been flexing his wing and preening so hopefully on the mend! Will give you a call Cynthia if he doesn't get better soon..
thanks again people - this is a brilliant website!
Miss Mouse


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It sounds as if he is in very good hands, I am so glad that his foot is grasping the perch because that was what I was most worried about.

I have had quite a few pigeons with bruised or fractured wings and they can take 4 weeks or more before they regain the ability to fly, so it is early days yet.

The rapid poop improvement was very interested (you will find that poop is a favourite subject here!  and treating pigeons with homeopathy is a subject that we are also very interested in on this forum. I have a couple of books in my "pigeon care " library....can you let us know the details of your father's book (title, author, ISBN number) ? I am always looking for an opportunity to expand my knowledge.

Cynthia


----------



## Miss Mouse (May 12, 2006)

Hello, this is my Dad's book on animal homeopathy if you're interested - he's just writing number 2 as we speak!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/141961701X/ref=sr_11_1/104-2597819-1891934?_encoding=UTF8

Miss M


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

How absolutely wonderful Miss Mouse, I am very interested, as I treat my pigeons with all natural stuff, including herbs. I am learning from a rehabber who is a licensed herbologist, as well as licensed rehabber.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I will have to order this one. I was looking for a book on homeopathy for animals.
Thanks for the link.

Reti


----------



## Miss Mouse (May 12, 2006)

Brill - no worries! Well my dad got into it because both of us suffered terribly from food allergies and hayfever - mine got so bad that I had to go to hospital one day but we couldn't work out what I was allergic to so it seemed an endless problem until a friend reccommended a homeopath who fixed me in a week!  Its very interesting and so much better for the animals and us of course...


----------



## Miss Mouse (May 12, 2006)

I went to Cynthias last night and she pointed out that he is a collared dove - I've still got a lot to learn  Anyway I think we will release him this weekend but just gotta see how he flies this evening but his wing does seem really strong and he's raring to go


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Now I have to confess that only a few weeks ago I treated a “wood pigeon” for a couple of days before realising it was a stock dove!  

Cynthia


----------



## Miss Mouse (May 12, 2006)

Today I released the dove and he flew off happily into the tree and then right over the houses - i presume back home  Thanks for your help - I'll know where to come if there's a next time.
Miss Mouse x


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

That's a great ending  - there's nothing finer than being able to release them back to where they came from. He/she may have a mate which will be equally pleased I bet!! 

Thanks for picking him/her up, finding this forum and well getting the best for this little love. Thanks Cynthia also. 

Tania xx ( also UK - London)


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Well done, Mouse! Good luck Dovey, fly high!

Cynthia


----------

